# Delta vs Jet lathe



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'M looking to upgrade my lathe to a bit bigger capacity. Looking at jet 1221 VS vs the delta 46-460. Delta at 12 1/2 inches has 1/2 inch more clearance and is about $100 cheaper. My old lathe was a jet. I have heard the customer service is better on jet. Just curious what people think about the delta and jet comparison. Jet looks like it also has digital rpm readout. 

Thanks


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Search the forum. The Jet has only been out for a year or so.

A number of forum threads about the Delta. The folks who own the Delta have been happy. If I recall most of these threads were before the Jet was released.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I dont own either. I was in love with the Delta untill the Jet hit the market. Go look at them in person. The Jet is massive compared to the Delta. I know its only been out for about a year but I havnt read any complaints. I know the Delta initially had a switch issue that seems to of been corrected now. Also Delta customer service and parts availablility is basically non existent right now and who knows when that will ever change. If it were me, Id go for the Jet allthough I dont think you could really go wrong with either. For the cost though, it might be a better option to wait for the Nova 1624-44 to go back on sale at WC!!:thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

That would be a tough decision. Personally I would go with the Jet. I own the Delta and it is a very good lathe. I've also owned Jet, Nova, Carbo-tec and Rikon mini lathes The Jets (I've owned 3) are all built very well and hold up well. They have good customer service. I really like my Delta. 
The Delta customer service right now is suspect. I hope they pull out of it but it makes me nervous. I would not be nervous about ordering anything from Jet. 
When I look at the specs on both lathes they are extremely similar. Make sure the price is either with or without the stand becaue that makes a pretty good difference.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

After a long and fractious debate, my turning club opted for the Jet 1221VS.

The only thing that seems to be an "issue" is that it has a soft-start motor -- meaning it takes a few seconds to get up to speed. If your turning style involves stopping and starting often, you might be irritated by this. It doesn't bother me in the least, if I'm turning between centers I use Stebb centers both ends, to stop the piece all I have to do is back off the tail-stock a quarter inch and the drive teeth disengage. Using a faceplate, chuck or mandrel might be a different story.

HTH


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good info. Thanks. I hope the jet comes back on sale and I will pull the trigger. They had a sale around the first of the year for 15% off. I hesitated and wish I hadn't. I will just wait until the next sale. Hopefully it won't be too long.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> After a long and fractious debate, my turning club opted for the Jet 1221VS.
> 
> The only thing that seems to be an "issue" is that it has a soft-start motor -- meaning it takes a few seconds to get up to speed.


Actually, I would view the soft-start as a positive thing. It reduces stress on lathe components and is especially beneficial to the tenon or mortise of a heavy piece of wood that is being held in a chuck.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Bill Boehme said:


> Actually, I would view the soft-start as a positive thing. It reduces stress on lathe components and is especially beneficial to the tenon or mortise of a heavy piece of wood that is being held in a chuck.


I'm with you, Bill -- but some club members have expressed dissatisfaction with it. I wouldn't accuse them of being impatient, but ... :yes:


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*soft start*

Get in good safety habits with a little lathe you might get away with bringing a piece to a stop after you have flipped the switch off. A big lathe NO get in the habit of doing it right, time spent not being able to get into the shop because you were inpatient and got hurt. Seems to me like a no brainer play it safe!!!

Jerry


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

I went to WC to take a look at the Delta since I was thinking about getting one when I could and they had stopped carrying it. According to them (not me) the Delta was having enough problems that they wouldn't sell it. I know a couple of folks that have them had problems but no idea what they were or how bad.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

My WC still carries the Delta, at least they were the last time I was in there. Ive never heard of a single issue with that lathe other than the switch issue which I understand was a problem early on but has since been corrected. Maybe the issue is with Delta in general. That I could understand.


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good news. Just got my WC flyer in mail. Jet tools are on sale next week. 15% off. Guess that makes my decision easier. I'm going with the Jet.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 1, 2012)

That's great news. Have not seen my flyer yet. I will probably get one too. Been looking for good starter lathe and the extra cost compared to most other mini/midis sure seems worth it. Especially with 15% off.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 1, 2012)

Bit the bullet on the new jet 1221vs at WC at 15% off! Splurged on extension too at 15% off. I built the stand out of is 2x6s with sand "boxes" built in below and filled up for a great stable base. Though I must say, it runs so smooth not sure it needs it. P


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 1, 2012)

Bit the bullet on the new jet 1221vs at WC at 15% off! Splurged on extension too at 15% off. I built the stand out of 2x6s with sand "boxes" built in below and filled up for a great stable base. Though I must say, it runs so smooth not sure it needs it. Very happy with it. Fit and finish and power/vs are excellent. Will see how it does as I turn more and bigger things.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry for duplicate and partial posts. Technical difficulties of the user with photos on an iPad.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice machine and setup! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
I'd say go ahead and get the sand or gravel bags for the ballast and secure it to the base :yes:
Only thing missing in the pic---- more shavings :laughing:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice lathe and stand:thumbsup:
doesnt matter how smooth it is when you are turning a big out of round chunk of wood :no::no:
then you will need all the weight you can get:yes::yes:


----------



## Tfoster100 (Feb 22, 2012)

My WC said the 1221 wasn't part of the sale. Bummer. I guess I will have to wait. Was it included at your store?


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I think I read that HE FILLED THE BOXES WITH SAND.

Nice unit, happy for you,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

see130 said:


> Bit the bullet on the new jet 1221vs at WC at 15% off! Splurged on extension too at 15% off. I built the stand out of is 2x6s with sand "boxes" built in below and filled up for a great stable base. Though I must say, it runs so smooth not sure it needs it. P


Very nice, but there aren't nearly enough shavings.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes, I did fill boxes with sand. Didn't need it for small /spindle work but agree good investment for bigger stuff--why I built it into stand design  I'm ready! Picking up some bowl logs this weekend! 

On the sale....not sure. I asked my WC friends before the sale if it was included because I knew it wasn't last year. They said they weren't sure and asked I call back. I did. They said they could do that for me and do it before sale. So they gave me discount but it may have not been part of sale. As my wife says they should name part of the store after me since I have bought so much there in the last 2years preparing shop for retirement. Yes, I have a great wife .


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

see130 said:


> Bit the bullet on the new jet 1221vs at WC at 15% off! Splurged on extension too at 15% off. I built the stand out of is 2x6s with sand "boxes" built in below and filled up for a great stable base. Though I must say, it runs so smooth not sure it needs it. P



Well let us know how you like it after longer use. I really like my Delta and they are pretty close except that digital readout and extra 30 something lbs the jet has. That digital readout is nice and the extra weight can come in handy.


----------

